# system idle process 90 %



## acronym

hello every body 
my system is slowed down 
and when i saw in task manager system idle process is 90 to 98 percent 
i v tried regcure but no way.
i m using avg antivirus for network
____________________________________________
the hijack log is as under
:-
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:30:01 AM, on 3/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\DAP\DAP.EXE
C:\Program Files\WinEnhance\mfr\mfr.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Vypress Chat\VyChat.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopCrawl.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopOE.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Salhudeen\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe RVHOST.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,autorun.bat
O1 - Hosts: <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
O1 - Hosts: "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: Site Unavailable
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts:

The GeoCities web site you were trying to view has temporarily exceeded its data transfer limit. Please try again later.

O1 - Hosts:

Are you the site owner?
O1 - Hosts: Avoid service interruptions in the future by increasing your data transfer limit!
O1 - Hosts: Find out how.

O1 - Hosts:

Learn more about data transfer.

O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: $25 Setup Waived</a>
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: Get your own web site at 
Yahoo! GeoCities
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts:

O1 - Hosts: Copyright ©
O1 - Hosts: 2005 Yahoo! Inc. All rights reserved
O1 - Hosts: Privacy Policy
O1 - Hosts: - Copyright Policy
O1 - Hosts: - Guidelines
O1 - Hosts: - Terms of Service
O1 - Hosts: - Help
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: 
O1 - Hosts: </layer></style></noscript>[/TABLE]</script>
O1 - Hosts:








O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Protection Bar - {84938242-5C5B-4A55-B6B9-A1507543B418} - C:\Program Files\Video ActiveX Object\iesplugin.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DownloadAccelerator] "C:\Program Files\DAP\DAP.EXE" /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: msmsgs.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Vypress Chat StartUp.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\npjpi150_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\npjpi150_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1169250495421
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1169250851343
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{45FE0A2E-29D1-43AA-91BD-E780A172DABD}: NameServer = 211.94.65.97 202.125.148.204
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{45FE0A2E-29D1-43AA-91BD-E780A172DABD}: NameServer = 211.94.65.97 202.125.148.204
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O21 - SSODL: exemplars - {2acf3add-34a1-4f2f-99cf-cc69785d1e90} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cwgppb.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe

thanks in advance for reply


----------



## Frank4d

System idle process is the time your CPU is sitting idle so 90-98% is good.

Your HOSTS file contains garbage which needs to be fixed. You should open C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts with Notepad and delete everything in it following the "#" lines.

You also have a worm which you should ask the TSG malware experts to help with.


----------



## MFDnNC

Download the *HostsXpert 3.8 - Hosts File Manager*. 

Unzip HostsXpert - Hosts File Manager to a convenient folder such as C:\HostsXpert - Hosts File Manager
Run HostsXpert - Hosts File Manager from its new home
Click "Make Hosts Writable?" in the upper right corner (If available).
Click Restore Microsofts Host File and then click OK.
Click the X to exit the program.
Note: If you were using a custom Hosts file you will need to replace any of those entries yourself.
=====================
You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a *folder* named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply along with a new hijack log.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.
======================
Download Superantispyware (SAS)

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.


----------



## Flrman1

I've moved this to the Security forum.


----------

